# Rocky conditions?



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey I'm coming home for the weekend with a few buddies and we are planning in headi out to the rock I just wanted I make sure it's not still iced over. I wouldn't think so with the last few sunny days but the water temp has remained pretty low. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The Rock was free of slush at 9:00am this morning. The water was perfect. Too bad I had to work. It will probably be in good shape tomorrow, but will probably start to re-freeze Friday night/Saturday morning.


Wes


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

It should stay open temps on Saturday are 26 and Sunday it's around 45 and sunny on both. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Good news, that's where I'll be on Sunday!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Went out for about 30mins today. Hooked one dead drifting a bugger. He was as shiny as a brand new quater. Gorgeous fish. Great conditions.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm hearing some spring run fish are entering. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

rockriv said:


> Went out for about 30mins today. Hooked one dead drifting a bugger. He was as shiny as a brand new quater. Gorgeous fish. Great conditions.


Nice, what were you throwing? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

dustinlancy said:


> Nice, what were you throwing?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think he said woolie bugger!? Google it.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> I think he said woolie bugger!? Google it.


Thats correct. A white woolly bugger. If your spinning i cant help you in regards to jigs or lures but its hard to beat a small bugger with a suckerspawn pattern tandem rigged in the winterwhen fly fishing.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I do the same setup bugger and sucker. If that doesnt work some bright orange egg patterns. Im gonna have to hit the rock sunday. I finally got some time off. Thanks for the info guys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone head to the to rocky today? What were the conditions? I haven't been up there for a few weeks. Flow looks pretty good now, should be good again tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Conditions were pretty good. Chagrin was locked up


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

FisheRx said:


> Conditions were pretty good. Chagrin was locked up


Did the chagrin have any ice?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

fishaman1652 said:


> Did the chagrin have any ice?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what locked up means.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> That's what locked up means.


I meant to put was it all locked up 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

